# How do you build an escape proof kennel?



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

My dog is driving me bonkers and wants to stay outside.Trouble is she keeps escaping from the kennel and jumping the fence.So today I tied about a hundred zip ties and going to do more when my wife gets home.I'm also going to add a roof on to insure that she won't be able to climb over.She's not a big digger,so that's not the problem and gets plenty of excercise.But she's not happy inside and wants ro be outside.I can't put up a run,because city rule prohibit it.Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

What do the zip ties do? Can you put a tarp over the top of the kennel?


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

How big is this kennel? And if it's not a run, it's a kennel without a top? I can't picture what you're talking about.

As far as jumping over the fence, you could try extending the fence with wire mesh structured so that it is attached at the top of your fence and tilts inward at a 45 degree angle toward your yard.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a couple of Shih Tzu that are real climbers. I ended up getting some shelf brackets and put them facing into the yard and putting wire on them. There is no way they can climb up the fence and over. If your dog is jumping the fence, you could extend it up higher and do the same thing.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

The kennel itself is 6 x 13 x 7 1/2. The kennel was fairly cheaply put together.The zip ties add extra strength on the bottom of the fence.My dog is 100 lbs,she leans up against the fence,finds a weak spot,then pushes herself under the fence.I'm going to add a roof,I believe I can buy one at Lowes.I'm also adding more zip ties in every weak spot I can find.By the time I'm done,she'll have to have another dog sneak in some wire cutters to get out.I don't plan on leaving in there,but I need reassurence that she'll stay put untill I get home.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Not to be a fatalist, but... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnBjQDeZPag


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

Beagles are known escape artists! I plan on get a wire type fence to put on top of the outside kennel.Mine isn't a climber so much as she is big.If she stands on her dog house,she could easily hop on over with a little effort.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Hate to say it but if dog can't go over or through next step is under.


----------



## Denver (Jun 25, 2011)

Build a better dog-escape-proof kennel :wink:

Suggest a good detailed plan like http://www.bettaliving.org/DIY/Detailed_plans/dog_run/p1.html


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

RaeganW said:


> Not to be a fatalist, but... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnBjQDeZPag


That looks dangerous, I hope they fixed the problem after seeing the video. 

Willow's older sis would climb like that. We used the 45 degree angle method as is was a 40' x60' fenced section of our property. It was the fault of my ex for naming her Sky lol.

wvasko is right. Once we solved the climbing problem, she became a digger, so we had another issue to solve. She also went through the screen in the garage window once. When you have a dog that likes to escape, you have to be thinking one step ahead of them.

Funny thing about Sky. After she would climb and jump the fence, she usually stuck around and would then climb back into the yard.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

If you really want ESCAPE PROOF, it has to be stronger than the dog. Concrete bottom, GOOD strong chain link that is continuously laced to the tubing, or the type that is 2X4" wire welded, on a concrete pad with a top, and a padlocked gate. THAT is escape proof.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It's still an interesting discussion, but it's been over 8 months since the OP has visited here.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

so glad the OP has not considered shocking or burning her dog. Here are my ideas for escape artisits


----------

